# Wiley and the Grey Ghost



## 2n10 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Click (May 12, 2014)

Very nice series.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 12, 2014)

Nice series, and fun.


----------



## Don Haines (May 12, 2014)

Great series....

Now if you only had a picture of him catching a road runner


----------



## Darkmatter (May 12, 2014)

I loved the build up but sadly the big gap between the 2nd last, and last photo left me wanting to know both what happened in between and why you didn't catch it since you caught everything else.

Still, they're great shots, it just strikes me as a story without a proper ending.


----------



## Zen (May 12, 2014)

What a great series! And great snap shooting on your part, too. Thanks so much for sharing.

What's your sense of what was happening? Was the hawk attacking the coyote or trying to rob him of a kill or just plain harassing him?

Zen


----------



## 2n10 (May 12, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series.



Thanks


----------



## 2n10 (May 12, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Nice series, and fun.



Thank you, it was fun to watch.


----------



## 2n10 (May 12, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Great series....
> 
> Now if you only had a picture of him catching a road runner



Thanks Don, LOL any volunteers to catch and send a road runner up here to me?


----------



## 2n10 (May 12, 2014)

Darkmatter said:


> I loved the build up but sadly the big gap between the 2nd last, and last photo left me wanting to know both what happened in between and why you didn't catch it since you caught everything else.
> 
> Still, they're great shots, it just strikes me as a story without a proper ending.



Thanks. The bird lifted up after the pass and the coyote went right after it. Not much missed in between except maybe the harrier going into the lift and the coyote following up with his head.


----------



## 2n10 (May 12, 2014)

Zen said:


> What a great series! And great snap shooting on your part, too. Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> What's your sense of what was happening? Was the hawk attacking the coyote or trying to rob him of a kill or just plain harassing him?
> 
> Zen



Thank you. I usually get caught up in the moment and gawk.

My attention was caught by the harrier flying low over the brush and flying like it was trying to attack a large object. I then noticed the coyote in the brush. They played a little hide and seek and then the harrier broke off. It moved to a brush clump and landed. It appeared to be protecting a nest. The coyote then moved into the open area and I started to take a few pictures of it since it was a decent open look. I then noticed the Harrier coming back. So I stayed with the scene and got these shots.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 12, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Thanks. The bird lifted up after the pass and the coyote went right after it. Not much missed in between except maybe the harrier going into the lift and the coyote following up with his head.



Ahh gotcha, thanks for the reply! In the 2nd last photo when the hawk is right above the coyote's head you can see that the coyote's heat is quickly turning and its eyes seem to be closed. Is it just shaking its head back and forth like dogs do sometimes or is it trying to see what's over it, and/or trying to duck? lol


----------



## Maximilian (May 13, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Great series....


yes, totally agree. Nive work, 2n10.



> Now if you only had a picture of him catching a road runner


Don, didn't you understand it? Wile E. Coyote will never catch the Road Runner! 
Beep! Beep!  ;D


----------



## Don Haines (May 13, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Great series....
> ...



Actually..... A Road Runner has a top speed of 27Kph, a coyote has a top speed of 43Kph.... cartoons have lied to you


----------



## Maximilian (May 13, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


*sigh* you have killed my childhood dreams! :'(

Yeah! You're right. I was only talking about this special one.
Beep! Beep!


----------



## 2n10 (May 13, 2014)

Darkmatter said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. The bird lifted up after the pass and the coyote went right after it. Not much missed in between except maybe the harrier going into the lift and the coyote following up with his head.
> ...


Definitely ducking. Those talons can do some serious damage.


----------



## 2n10 (May 13, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Great series....
> ...



Thanks Maximillian.


----------



## Don Haines (May 13, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


FAMILY GUY ROADRUNNER AND COYOTE


----------



## Menace (May 14, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



funny! 

(Spare 45 minute?)


----------

